# Yellowstone fly fishing



## AllFowledUp (Jan 3, 2002)

Anyone been to Yellowstone for fly fishing? Need some information for a 2010 trip.... Thanks.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 18, 2005)

AllFowledUp said:


> Anyone been to Yellowstone for fly fishing? Need some information for a 2010 trip.... Thanks.


From May to October I live right next door to the Yellowstone river in Paradise Valley, Montana (roughly 30 miles north of the Park). I fish the river a few times a week, and probably fished the park 10-12 times last year. What sort of info are you looking for?


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Been there a number of times you should love it. So are you going to camp, walk and fish, take a guided trip, stay in a town there are many factors.
Not knowing what you are going to do I would suggest at least one guided float trip early on in your time out there, the guide will get you on to what is happening on the rivers so you can enjoy more of your fishing time.
Two great shops in west yellowstone..BlueRibbon flies, good guys great guides and they do know Yellowstone. Other..Madison River Outfitters, again good guides. 
Check with there web sites as they both had helpful suggestions for what is going on over the summer to help you key in what time of the year you are headed out there.
Bring a good camera, lots of places to take pictures of a lifetime.


----------



## RSGS (Oct 1, 2001)

I highly recommend Blue Ribbon Fly shop also. The owner is Craig Mathews who is an ex-Michigan boy. Nothing but a class operation out there. You can call him directly and he'll be happy to talk to you. Great guy!


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

http://web.diynet.com/diy/web/searc...ng=fly+fish&searchType=site&WeekNumber=&Show=

Yellow stone country on DIY channel by Craig Matthews of Blue Ribbon flys you will find a lot of fly fishing info on yellowstone in these links, catch the show if its on again, I have it on dvd



BG


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Check out this site, they have lots of info:
http://flyfishyellowstone.blogspot.com/


----------



## Litehen55 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have fished it for many years and lived in ID Falls for a couple years as well. It can be spectacular. What kind of specific info are you looking for? Several of the replies have mentioned Craig at Blue Ribbon, there are many others as well. Madison, Gallatin, Lamar, Slough, firehole, Henry's fork. Within 100 miles of W.Yellowstone is the holy grail. 
I usually go for a week or 10 days every year the first part of July. Always a riot...


----------



## Dutch (Aug 18, 2005)

If we are going to throw our our favorite fly shop's, I'll toss my favorite one into the hat - George Anderson's Yellowstone Angler. Hands down the best fly shop I have found in Montana (and I have been to a few mentioned by others previously). It is in Paradise Valley, not in West, but if you plan on taking 90 out to Montana and heading south on 89 to get to the north entrance of the park you will drive right past it. They fish every major river near the Yellowstone, and fish the prized Spring Creeks as well. They do guided trips on many rivers, including in the park.


http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/


----------



## MT406 (Nov 18, 2007)

Dutch said:


> I'll toss my favorite one into the hat - George Anderson's Yellowstone Angler.
> http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/


I agree, I absolutely hate fly shops but this shop is great.


allfowledup--are you fishing Yellowstone Park? Yellowstone River? or just the general area? Drift boat, wade fishing, guided trips? I live in Bozeman and you are in for a treat no matter where you go. also, what time of the year were you thinking?


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Just saw this over on another web site - thought it would be helpful. 

Full maps to Yellowstone:

http://www.yellowstonegeotourism.org/order_yellowstone_mapguide.php


----------



## AllFowledUp (Jan 3, 2002)

We are planning a trip End of June 2010. We went a few years ago first week in June but didnt take rods and kicked my self since. We plan on staying in the park for two weeks so any thing you guys can come up with for fishing areas would be great. Wouldnt mind a guide for day just to get the local tricks then become self sufficient.
The US and state sites hold good information for how much they want me to spend but....what really works comes from folks like you.


----------



## green caddis01 (Jun 27, 2001)

Hey guys,

My name is Robert Kovich and I am one of the managers at the aforementioned Yellowstone Angler in Livingston, Montana. I am a Michigan native and frequent this site a bit and thought I could offer some advice on this subject.

The end of June is still in the peak of runoff for most streams around here. The Yellowstone here in town and upstream to the town of Gardiner will likely be right in middle of the salmonfly hatch. Keep in mind however many years it is not possible to fish this hatch and be very successful because of the unpredictability of the water conditions of the river. For example last year the water was so high during salmonfly time that it was just unfishable. Were right around 100% snowpack and it's still snowing here in Livingston. We got about 6" last night alone. The upper and lower Madison are another option at this time of year for salmonflies. It would be best to hire a guide for chasing this hatch because they will be on the water every day and know exactly where the bugs are going strongest. It is also a very difficult time to wade our rivers because of the high water. Wading during this hatch on the Madison and Yellowstone is very unproductive.

The next viable option is the Firehole River in Yellowstone National Park. Keep in mind this will be a very popular spot because it is one of the only fishable places around. Here you will encounter excellent hatches of baetis and PMD's. The fish really are not that big typically but it can be some steady action in very beautiful and unusual settings.

Lake fishing is really going strong in the area in late June as well. Hebgen and Quake lake have some really big fish that rise well to dry flies on any calm morning. It is easy to walk to shore and spot cruising fish. There are also a number of private lakes that are just unreal. These contain really big fish and lots of them. On many of the private lakes we fish you will catch fish to 5 or 6 pounds. These are mostly rainbows but some lakes contain huge browns, cutts, and brook trout as well.

We have three really world class spring creeks here just 5 minutes outside of Livingston. The names of these are Nelsons, Armstrong, and De Puys spring creeks. The end of June is prime time for the PMD hatch on these streams. These streams are known for tough fishing to demading, but large, trout. There is a rod fee and a strict limit on the number of rods allowed per day. If you plan to fish these streams reserve a spot well ahead of time. The cost per rod is $100. If you are in the area you really owe it to yourself to fish one of these creeks. They are truly beautiful and amazing fisheries.

There are also some tailwater streams in the area that will be fishing well. The Bighorn and Missouri are the two I really fish the most. Both are located about 3 hours from town. These rivers will also be very crowded. On the Bighorn you will see over 100 boats on one stretch of river. Everybody will be catching fish though too, big hard running rainbows and browns. You can fish streamers, nymphs, and dry flies on this river. I really prefer the Missouri because people can spread out a bit more and you'll encounter better dry fly and streamer fishing than on the Bighorn. It is also in much more beautiful country. I think you will catch more fish on the Bighorn but you will probably enjoy yourself more on the Missouri.

This is a pretty good summary of what to expect in this area in late June. We hope to see you soon. Dutch and MT406 thank you very much for your comments about our shop. We really take a lot of pride in the way we do things around here and it feels good to know that people appreciate our services. 

Best,

Robert Kovich


----------



## AllFowledUp (Jan 3, 2002)

WOW!!! Thanks for the intel Robert...couldnt have gotten better details from a magazine. Thanks again


----------



## green caddis01 (Jun 27, 2001)

No problem. If you have any other questions just get a hold of me. My e-mail is [email protected].


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

AllFowledUp said:


> Anyone been to Yellowstone for fly fishing? Need some information for a 2010 trip.... Thanks.


Good info from the natives here. YNP mostly is a zoo from my experience. Little fish and too many people unless you hike in quite a ways. If this is a one time shot, definitely hire guides for a day or two. Fishing out west is quite different from what we have here in MI. Take a good look at the lake fishing and the Bighorn. I go once or twice a year and for the money and time, it's the best option I've found. Check out the Shoshone River also. It is in WY, east of the park. Lots of big 'cuts to be caught there.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

Has a book out about fishing Yellowstone...Also the first time I went I was really bummed to learn that most of the streams east of the continental divide were'nt open to fishing when I went.. Live and learn...lol

Check with the Local shops as mentioned...

Dan


----------

